

What would be a nice Google April Fool's joke? - fchan

What would be a nice Google April Fool's joke?
======
Raplh
News release announcing google, apple, and microsoft were teaming up to
"redefine the desktop," developing new hardware, operating system, and user
interface to give you "all the functionality of a portable device, but without
the fear of losing it."

------
aristus
After 5 years, Gmail goes back into Alpha.

------
leed25d
I think it would be a good April Fools joke if google shut down entirely for
24 hours

~~~
babyshake
And destroys the world economy! Hilarious.

~~~
knightinblue
Or how about for just 5 min? with some sort of "serious trouble in the google
factory" message plastered across the screen?

------
satyajit
Google releasing an SDK for iPhone.

------
jganetsk
Google Ventures.

Oh wait.

------
mcxx
Google car.

